#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Configurar roteador CISCO 1700 pra link 512k telemar ???

## jhonny

*oi pessoal alguem pode me ajudar ai , com essa configuração tentei já mais nao dar certo a serial fica UP e tudo , mais nao tenho trafego acho que estou errado a configuração seii lá alguem pode me ajudar ? 

porque nunca configurei , para link a TELEMAR , ??? 

estou com problemas com os ips , nao to definindo que é quem os ip de fast e serial 

podem me ajudar com um script ai ? agradeço muito*  :Afraid:  :Afraid:  :Afraid:  :Afraid:

----------


## Não Registrado(s)

Cole as conf

----------


## tuningvirtualskt

alguem me ajuda !

tenho link dedicado 512 e uma adsl 2mb 
comprei um balance router d-link lb604 (2 wan)

consigui configurar a adsl e funciona tranquilo mas o link eu nao consigo
coloquei o cabo e aparace conectado e coloque ip fixo, coloquei o ip, gtw e o dns
mas nao deu certo

tem alguma configuracao a mais ou errada ?

OBRIGADO!

----------


## mktguaruja

Amigo, nenhum pacote sai pelo dedicado ? A porcentagem de uso de link,

exemplo:

Link1: 50%
link2: 50% 

ta desse jeito ? na parte do loadbalance?

----------

